# Your opinion: To edit or not to edit and why?



## Frank F. (Nov 2, 2016)

straight out of camera:






Edit in NX-D & PSCC 2015.5:


----------



## john.margetts (Nov 2, 2016)

That diagonal line certainly wants to go.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 2, 2016)

Edit. The colors and sharpness are better in the second version. Although I have to add that I'm  not a fan of all that blurry space in the middle or that white distraction on the right.


----------



## KenC (Nov 2, 2016)

Just to show that you'll get at least as many opinions as responses, I'd leave the wire, which I think creates an interesting separation in the frame, lighten the tree as you did, and darken that white area.


----------



## Frank F. (Nov 2, 2016)

What would you think about cutting of or cloning out the "white distraction"?


----------



## Braineack (Nov 2, 2016)

what is the goal of this thread?


----------



## Frank F. (Nov 2, 2016)

collect opinions, try different edits, see how people react to them.


----------



## Frank F. (Nov 2, 2016)

Next level: further clean, concentrate, add drama


----------



## Ysarex (Nov 2, 2016)

The color and tone response of the SOOC version requires repair. The WB is way off and the tone response is flat -- with no black in the photo and no highlights. These errors should be repaired.

Joe


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 2, 2016)

Frank F. said:


> View attachment 129713
> 
> Next level: further clean, concentrate, add drama



For me, the crop on this one definitely directs my attention to the pumpkin better but the angle of it with only half of the face showing is a let down and still too much blurry blah in the middle.


----------



## Ysarex (Nov 2, 2016)

SquarePeg said:


> Frank F. said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 129713
> ...



How about like this:



 

Joe


----------



## gk fotografie (Nov 2, 2016)

Composition wise not a strong image and also the color is rather poor, sorry.
Loose the unsharp, not interesting center-section and the bluish shadow under the pumpkin.
Flip the image so the pumpkin becomes the main subject, seen directly by the eye.
Well, just my idea of how I would edit this image.


----------



## Dave442 (Nov 2, 2016)

I probably would not have tried editing that shot. The pumpkin was just being too uncooperative and not even a glance over in your direction.


----------



## Frank F. (Nov 2, 2016)

I am impressed with the last edit. great idea!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 2, 2016)

Looks like the exposure was off in the first one.

I'd try thinking about the vantage point, if you want to use the wire think about where you want it to be in the frame. To me the balance in the composition has the pumpkin too far to the edge of the frame; I'd like to see more of where the pumpkin is and not so much empty looking background.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 2, 2016)

Edit. _Always edit_. The algorythms in the camera are what a bunch of techs think the image should be altered in order to approximate what a photograph looks like. Over the years, the algorythm gets a little better and better, but it's still an algorythm and not a human eye. It only does what they think it should do based on the data compiled to date and on averages. We all know that there is no real average in the world we live in. Cameras capture light in a completely different way than an eye does and a photo, to be convincing needs to fool the eye into thinking it's an object and not a picture of an object. The only way to really do that effectively is to have a human eye in the loop somewhere making the decisions and not rely on averages.

Your edits are so much better than the cameras algorythms that you should always do your edits.
Good work here on the jack.


----------



## AlanKlein (Nov 2, 2016)

The picture would be more interesting if you rotated the pumpkin so its eyes faced the camera.


----------



## Tim Tucker (Nov 2, 2016)

I'm not really sure how to respond without offending here. 

To edit or not to edit, that is the question. Whether 'tis nobler in mind to suffer. The slings and arrows of outrageous forums...

No, I wouldn't have bothered, I'd of binned it.

But then perhaps I missed the enigmatic smile, (I noticed the ear was missing). The significance of the devil's diagonal may elude me, as does the power of All Hallows Eve. Perhaps there's hidden magic, and perhaps I'll get my comeuppance...


----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 2, 2016)

Tim Tucker said:


> I'm not really sure how to respond without offending here.
> 
> To edit or not to edit, that is the question. Whether 'tis nobler in mind to suffer. The slings and arrows of outrageous forums...
> 
> ...


You would have missed a good opportunity if you would have binned it.


----------



## Frank F. (Nov 2, 2016)

AlanKlein said:


> The picture would be more interesting if you rotated the pumpkin so its eyes faced the camera.



It is on the neighbours balcony in 6 meters height. The shot was taken at 300mm. The pumpkin was a bit of foreground for me to show the beautiful light and foliage of the autumnal trees.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 2, 2016)

Frank F. said:


> AlanKlein said:
> 
> 
> > The picture would be more interesting if you rotated the pumpkin so its eyes faced the camera.
> ...


No more excuses! now climb up there and mess around on their balcony, you might want to wear a flack vest though, just in case they don't like it.


----------



## Peeb (Nov 2, 2016)

Edited to take out distracting wire, blurred the background a bit more, dropped the 'whiteness' of the background in the right hand corner.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Nov 3, 2016)

I think I like it, the simplicity, the awkwardness, the loneliness in that ine eye, now that I read the thread....But in second thought I too would have binned it to great waste.

Good job seeing something there! 

It does have an odd sense of purpose that pumpkin looking off into the autumn.

Oh, edit the hell out of everything why not. Have fun.  It your wasting your time with that silly pumpking imo. Then again, whats time if not something if yours to waste as you see fit. Here I am wasting mine.


----------



## Frank F. (Nov 3, 2016)

OGsPhilosophy ... very autumnal thoughts. Read Rilke? Listen to Greg Brown?


----------



## OGsPhotography (Nov 3, 2016)

Neither, should I?


----------



## Frank F. (Nov 3, 2016)

I guess both will respond well to the melancholic tone I hear (like and understand well).


----------



## Peeb (Nov 3, 2016)

Advanced Photo said:


> Hint: Sharing an image with *pothers* that have a similar hobby.


poth·er
ˈpäT͟Hər/
_noun_
literary

a commotion or fuss.
"don't make such a pother!"


----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 3, 2016)

Peeb said:


> Advanced Photo said:
> 
> 
> > Hint: Sharing an image with *pothers* that have a similar hobby.
> ...


loll cell phones!  thanks, fixed.


----------



## Peeb (Nov 3, 2016)

Advanced Photo said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> > Advanced Photo said:
> ...


Tho this thread is creating quite a ..... pother.


----------



## AlanKlein (Nov 3, 2016)

Frank F. said:


> AlanKlein said:
> 
> 
> > The picture would be more interesting if you rotated the pumpkin so its eyes faced the camera.
> ...



The foliage was not in focus, but the pumpkin is.  So I assume the pumpkin is the subject of the picture.  Regarding not being able to get the correct angle:- the viewer doesn't care what you're problem was in getting the right shot.  Your picture has to stand on its own.  If it doesn't work, don't print it.  I'm sometimes the same way. I don't want to give up my 'babies".  But to really have good shots, we have to often be brutal with our own review of our shots.  And never make excuses why we didn't catch it right.  No one cares.


----------



## bulldurham (Nov 4, 2016)

I think all the other edits got too busy with the backgrounds for me...so, I emphasized the complementary Blue/Oranges, went to a square format, dumped all the unnecessary lines, bumped the orange in the pumpkin and base and for added bump to the orange, I added a red photo filter on the BG. As with all my edits or suggestions, it's just another thought to do with as you like, or not.


----------



## Frank F. (Nov 4, 2016)

I like the tread. Gets creative juices flowing.

Thank you for your inspiration!


----------

